# Superman Prime vs Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann



## Forces (Jan 21, 2012)

CIS is on, distance: triple planetary ( w/e that much is)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 21, 2012)

Golden Supes is the true Superman Prime, he babyshakes

emoboy Prime I dunno


----------



## Heavenly King (Jan 21, 2012)

Prime flies TTGL into Spectrelight


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 21, 2012)

Do you mean the Countdown steroids fiend?


----------



## NemeBro (Jan 21, 2012)

Which Prime is this?


----------



## willyvereb (Jan 21, 2012)

^I sure hope it's not Emoman Prime. That'd be the rare case when I would be cheering for TTGL.


----------



## Forces (Jan 21, 2012)

This one. But if it's too one sided switch him with Superboy Prime


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 21, 2012)

Naruto

some good weed they got there


but Golden still babyshakes


ain't touching emoboy with a 10-foot pole


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 21, 2012)

His power is too vague and he lacks enough feats to say at all.

The closest is when he implied that he could have stopped the Atom's universe from collapsing if he was in time.


----------



## willyvereb (Jan 21, 2012)

Emoboy Prime at his strongest was knocked out by an universe-wiping attack. The TTGL supposedly holds energies stronger than the Big bang.
TTGL Wins.

On the other hand Superman Prime 1mil effortlessly beats TTGL. He has much more versatility and quite likely has superior power.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 21, 2012)

Vaguely defined character in lieu of a manchild with a temporary power-up.

Splendid thread here.



willyvereb said:


> ^I sure hope it's not Emoman Prime. That'd be the rare case when I would be cheering for TTGL.



The very idea makes me


----------



## Gomu (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh shit... Superman Prime Golden... is going to fuck the shit out of a robot a trillion gajillion (I know it's not a word) times his size...

Wait is this the alternate Prime or the Golden Prime? TTGL wins against the alternate.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 21, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> Emoboy Prime at his strongest was knocked out by an universe-wiping attack. The TTGL supposedly holds energies stronger than the Big bang.
> TTGL Wins.



Not that I disagree, but it's more hilarious when you realize how a city-sized lesser attack from Monarch caused him to vocalize pain.

In character, he'd be whining through the entire damn fight.


----------



## Goshinki (Jan 21, 2012)

Golden one wins. No denying that. As for the emo one,Bitch please! Just who the hell do you think think they are?! Emo prime gets beaten in temrs of power and ultra stomped in terms of sheer epicness!


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 21, 2012)

Posts like that are why people hate TTGL fans


----------



## Goshinki (Jan 21, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Posts like that are why people hate TTGL fans



Oh...Sorry wont do it again.


----------



## Gomu (Jan 21, 2012)

Meh it doesn't matter emo-man gets his ass-kicked and gold-man slaps them with a golden dick barrage.


----------

